# Temperatures for pressing different fabrics - 100% nylon, fleece, etc.



## Ghama Coop (Sep 26, 2006)

I am using 100% nylon. What temperture should I use with the heat press machine? Temperture setting for varoius fabrics (i.e. fleece, nylon).


----------



## fsyxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

the best way is to check with the mill that made you blanks, they know their stuff best.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also, if you search the forums for nylon, you might find past topics that talk about heat pressing on nylon and specific settings.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The time & temperature should actually be specified by the transfer/paper/vinyl company because the adhesives activates and cures from the heat you are using. If the transfer is good for nylons the supplier should have a recommended setting. It will probably be applied with less heat and shorter time cycles.


----------

